# New babies



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

My new babies! Black astralorp and the one sitting in the food dish is a gold laced Wyandotte


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

They are cute! I have two Silver Lace Wyandotte's they are so friendly!


----------



## raudabaugh (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww they are cute!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Cute! They are going to be gorgeous birds! I also have a silver laced wyandotte. I love the lacing pattern a lot!


----------

